# 489 visa grant



## guri284 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi,
I submitted my 489 (State Nomination) visa on 27 Aug 2017.
I submitted PCC & medical on 10 Oct 2017. 
CO allocated on 3 Oct 2017.
As of now I have not got any communication from my CO.
Need to know how long to wait more?
Anxiety level is on peak.


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

According to dibp website, normal waiting time is from 9-11 months I think. You missed the boat for direct grant.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## guri284 (Nov 5, 2017)

How i missed the boat of direct grant?


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

You could have front loaded all of the documents before CO's allocation. According to dibp website, they are processing complete applications within 3 months. They define complete applications as the applications where applicant upload all the documents, including medicals and pcc, without CO's asking.
You didn't do it so CO had to contact you for pcc and medicals. Hence, your application will now fall in the regular time frame which is 9-11 months.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Dear Expats friends,*

Please can you guide me for 489 NSW for 263311 (Telecom Engineer) situation ...
*
Regards *


----------

